# Happy Birthday Seth!



## Dave Martell (Nov 10, 2012)

:hbday:


----------



## Korin_Mari (Nov 10, 2012)

Happy birthday!! I hope you're having a wonderful and delicious food filled day!


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Nov 10, 2012)

Happy birthday, Seth!


----------



## brainsausage (Nov 10, 2012)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Nov 10, 2012)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## chinacats (Nov 10, 2012)

Cheers!


----------



## Burl Source (Nov 10, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;MzcEBRZ5hHw]http://youtu.be/MzcEBRZ5hHw[/video]


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Nov 10, 2012)

Happy bday brother.


----------



## Von blewitt (Nov 10, 2012)

Happy birthday!


----------



## Mr.Magnus (Nov 10, 2012)

Happy birthday!


----------



## SpikeC (Nov 10, 2012)

:hbday:


----------



## knyfeknerd (Nov 10, 2012)

Happy birthday Seth! Go buy another shig!!!


----------



## WildBoar (Nov 10, 2012)

Happy birthday!


----------



## Andrew H (Nov 10, 2012)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## apicius9 (Nov 10, 2012)

Hope you have a great day, Happy Birthday!

Stefan


----------



## sachem allison (Nov 11, 2012)

happy birthday!


----------



## hax9215 (Nov 11, 2012)

Okay, Seth, I made 53 on Monday. You? Personally, I find few things as satisfying as beating your cardiologist's expectations.

Hax the Cook CLEAVERS RULE!!!


----------



## eaglerock (Nov 11, 2012)

Happy birthday


----------



## Seth (Nov 11, 2012)

Thanks all. This was a pleasant birthday - at 61, that's the best I want to say. I had my good friends over with their two little girls, my main squeeze (got an ipad mini from her), and best of all, my two children in the same room at the same time. Did I say children - 25 and 28 years old!!! My kids are very funny, somewhat arrogant (I mean confident), and best of all, self-supporting.

I have met a handful of you guys and I have to say that in person people on this forum are as great as they are in cyberland. Any group that does a spontaneous mini benefit for one of our own, and expresses heartfelt concern for one of own....well, you just got to scratch your head and say this is very cool. Thanks for all the b-day wishes.
Seth
Forum Elder

(53? - piece of cake, shig's?: selling not buying, singing cows: I'm a city boy, cows scare me, Mari: we met once before I knew who you were and you me, thanks for great service and kind notes.)


----------



## maxim (Nov 11, 2012)

Sorry mist that one :O
Hope you had grate birthday Seth and wish you many more !!!


----------



## Jim (Nov 11, 2012)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## mano (Nov 11, 2012)

Belated Happy Birthday ya old goat.


----------



## MadMel (Nov 11, 2012)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Korin_Mari (Nov 14, 2012)

Seth said:


> Thanks all. This was a pleasant birthday - at 61, that's the best I want to say. I had my good friends over with their two little girls, my main squeeze (got an ipad mini from her), and best of all, my two children in the same room at the same time. Did I say children - 25 and 28 years old!!! My kids are very funny, somewhat arrogant (I mean confident), and best of all, self-supporting.
> 
> I have met a handful of you guys and I have to say that in person people on this forum are as great as they are in cyberland. Any group that does a spontaneous mini benefit for one of our own, and expresses heartfelt concern for one of own....well, you just got to scratch your head and say this is very cool. Thanks for all the b-day wishes.
> Seth
> ...



Really?! How did you find out? LOL
No, thank you! It was such a pleasure working with you.


----------

